# Paphiopedilum (leucochilum x anitum)



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 18, 2018)

This is a welcome bloom while I wait for my Rolfei to come to bloom.
Three buds, not bad for a first time bloomer.


----------



## gego (Apr 19, 2018)

Very nice. Congrats. Love it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 19, 2018)

a superb outcome!


----------



## Don I (Apr 19, 2018)

I got one from Cloud's as a bonus plant. I like the neat and tidy leaves, but this flower is so much better than the one in the web catologue.
Don


----------



## DIN (Apr 19, 2018)

Amazing hybrid congrats.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 19, 2018)

Don I said:


> I got one from Cloud's as a bonus plant. I like the neat and tidy leaves, but this flower is so much better than the one in the web catologue.
> Don



I agree.
I prefer the pouch color this way than the cream white as shown in the catalogue. 

I wanted to get a seedling from Cloud's, but wasn't sure about it. 
I got this one in the US as a near blooming size plant. It has been a great grower. It has added two new growths and in bloom now which I was not expecting this soon as I have a few brachy x multi hybrids that are more than blooming size, but not a single one of them is showing any signs of spiking.

For now, this is a great alternative for Rolfei for me. 
The plant is compact, the leaves are much prettier, and above all, it is in bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2018)

Very nice. Much easier to bloom than Rolfei obviously! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 19, 2018)

Well, being a fairly new hybrid, I'm not sure if such generalization can be said about this hybrid.

Is anitum easier to bloom than roth in general? Just curious. 

I may have just been lucky with this one, but then again, who knows when this plant will want to flower again next?
I hope it will bloom on a regular basis & shorter intervals than others. 
Time will tell. haha


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 19, 2018)

Speaking of Rolfei, I bought two blooming size plants years ago.
I gave on up and donated to the society auction two years ago.
I still have the other one and it is getting quite big although still a single growth. 

I also bought two seedlings years ago.
Both have grown very well and are multiple growth plant.
One is though, small in leaf span, and that one I hope will bloom first.
Smaller plants with good flowers always are my choice.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 19, 2018)

Beautiful example of Paph. Hung Sheng Tango! We are seeing some very nice flowers as more and more of these are beginning to bloom.


----------



## blondie (Apr 19, 2018)

Very nice congrats inline the colour and everything about it


----------



## troy (Apr 20, 2018)

I like the dark pouch!! I also prefer godefroyae over leucochilum because I like pouch color, & spotting. Mine is going into bloom soon made with godefroyae, hope it looks like yours


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2018)

Fantastic outcome. I'm curious about the dorsal. Is it cupped at all or does it roll back on thy he edges?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2018)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Speaking of Rolfei, I bought two blooming size plants years ago.
> I gave on up and donated to the society auction two years ago.
> I still have the other one and it is getting quite big although still a single growth.
> 
> ...



Let me get the ones you don't want.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 20, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Let me get the ones you don't want.



I'm thinking of donating. Or keep one more year. lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 20, 2018)

SlipperKing said:


> Fantastic outcome. I'm curious about the dorsal. Is it cupped at all or does it roll back on thy he edges?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



First few days, the dorsal was flat, but then the edges near the base started to roll back.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 21, 2018)

Gorgeous dark flower!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2018)

Much nicer than I expected.


----------

